# enlightenment

## RockSteady

ciao a tutti

stò scoprendo questo stupendo wm mi c trovo davvero bene molto veloce e fluido  :Smile: 

che temi usate voi??

e dove posso trovarne un bel pò da provare e vedere quale mi attira d piu??

grazie a chi risponderà

non assalitemi se ne avete gia discusso

oggi e il mio comple dai  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Sasdo

non so cosa risponderti se non BUON COMPLEANNO!

----------

## btbbass

Ah guarda, l'ho provatoanch'io recentemente, e devo dire che rispetto a kde è un fulmine ad avviarsi (ed è normalissimo...), anche se n lo uso molto perchè lo trovo ancora un pò scomodo!! Solo una domanda, tu sei riuscito a far partire il suo login manager, cioè Entrance? E' una figata, ma a me nn parte, mi compare sempre xdm... Per quanto riguarda i temi, qua  ce ne sono un sacco, e nn è neanche difficile installarli !!

Ah, inoltre, 

 Buon Compleanno! 

----------

## koma

Angurie ^_^

----------

## Pithlit

btbbass: Entrance

RockSteady: Su e16 uso Winter, su e17... Winter  :Razz:  . Dove trovarli? e16 Themes, e17 Themes, e17 Themes. Non so se gli e17 themi su freshmeat funzionano... mi sa di no  :Crying or Very sad: 

Mio screenshot e... auguri.

----------

## iDreamer

1)cos'è entrace?

2)auguri

3)uso questo wm da 1 giorno.. non male non male davvero.. uso e16.. i temi sono tutti molto belli ma non ho ancora trovato uno mio che mi appartenga..

4)ma e17 so che sarà "molto" migliore di e16.. ma in cosa??

----------

## RockSteady

 *iDreamer wrote:*   

> 1)cos'è entrace?
> 
> 2)auguri
> 
> 3)uso questo wm da 1 giorno.. non male non male davvero.. uso e16.. i temi sono tutti molto belli ma non ho ancora trovato uno mio che mi appartenga..
> ...

 

esatto anche io come te non ho ancora trovato un tema che mi soddisfi a pieno!!

aqua e molto carino!!!

come installo la e17???

so che si installa tramite cvs dove si trova una guida?

grazie per le angurie  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Pithlit

Lude.net

----------

## iDreamer

mm.. devo ricredermi un pò..

di essere è un wm veramente bellissimo.. ma è un pò poco usabile..

1)il menu si muove quando e troppo lungo e ogni volta il mouse si trova poi nel punto sbagliato

2)ci sono tanti temi ma sono poco configurabile(molti hanno la X per chiudere a sinistra)

3)Non ha (a parte le epplet) qualcosa di paragonabile alla sbarra di gnome o xfce dove si ci mette la riga di comando.. o qualche altra cazzata

4)non gestisce, forse solo con engage, i system tray

5)le gtk, tranne se si fa l'hack con la cartella dei temi, sono gestite da schifo

...che ne pensate di quello che ho detto?

punti a favore e contro secondo voi?

----------

## AlterX

 *RockSteady wrote:*   

> ciao a tutti
> 
> stò scoprendo questo stupendo wm mi c trovo davvero bene molto veloce e fluido 
> 
> che temi usate voi??
> ...

 

AUGURI... :Laughing: 

io uso KDE + plastik

----------

## Pithlit

 *iDreamer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1)il menu si muove quando e troppo lungo e ogni volta il mouse si trova poi nel punto sbagliato

 

Vero.

 *iDreamer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2)ci sono tanti temi ma sono poco configurabile(molti hanno la X per chiudere a sinistra)

 

Falso.

 *iDreamer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 3)Non ha (a parte le epplet) qualcosa di paragonabile alla sbarra di gnome o xfce dove si ci mette la riga di comando.. o qualche altra cazzata

 

Vero, pero se cose cosi per te sono cazzate... e giusto cosi no?  :Razz:  Puoi utilizare Engage.

 *iDreamer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 4)non gestisce, forse solo con engage, i system tray

 

Engage.

 *iDreamer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 5)le gtk, tranne se si fa l'hack con la cartella dei temi, sono gestite da schifo

 

Non ho mai avuto problemi con le GTK e GTK2

 *iDreamer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...che ne pensate di quello che ho detto?
> 
> punti a favore e contro secondo voi?

 

Con un po di lavoro e tempo, enlightenment diventa un WM davvero stupendo. Con e16 non ho mai usato il menu ma le keybindings. 

P.S. scusate il mio italiano, ma non ho scrito una parola da anni (e no, non sono Italiano)  :Razz: 

----------

## LittleBug

Io vorrei usarlo ma (dopo aver modificato .xinitrc) facendo startx lo schermo resta nero e vedo solo il mouse a X. Potete aiutarmi???

----------

## rakim

Prova a modificare il file /etc/rc.conf:

```
XSESSION="enlightenment"
```

dai startx e tutto dovrebbe andare!

----------

## Pithlit

enlightenmet (e16) oppure e (e17)?

il mio .xinitrc per e16:

```
exec enlightenment
```

e per e17:

```
NOSPLASH=1

export NOSPLASH

NOWELCOME=1

export NOWELCOME

exec enlightenment-0.17
```

e il rc.conf:

```
#XSESSION="default"
```

 cio e... niente.Last edited by Pithlit on Mon Apr 04, 2005 4:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## rakim

 *Pithlit wrote:*   

> e17

 

Non è ancora scaricabile solo da cvs???

EDIT: è possibile far coesistere e16 e e17?

----------

## Pithlit

 *rakim wrote:*   

>  *Pithlit wrote:*   e17 
> 
> Non è ancora scaricabile solo da cvs???
> 
> EDIT: è possibile far coesistere e16 e e17?

 

Si. e16 == enlightenmet mentre e17 == enlightenment-0.17.

----------

## shev

 *rakim wrote:*   

>  *Pithlit wrote:*   e17 
> 
> Non è ancora scaricabile solo da cvs???

 

Si, ma c'è un ebuild apposito che fa tutto da solo: e-9999.

Io l'ho installato giusto una decina di giorni fa (e17 cvs tramite l'ebuild citato) e pare molto carino, più stabile, leggero e usabile di quanto pensassi. Purtroppo per l'ora l'ho accantonato per mancanza di tempo-smanettamento, riciclando engage (strepitoso  :Smile:  ) nel mio attuale fvwm (altro pezzo di software strepitoso, assurdo da configurare ma personalizzabile come pochi).

----------

## LittleBug

ho provato a mettere enlightenment nella riga XSESSION dell' rc.conf ma il problema persiste!!! :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Pithlit

Come e il tuo .xinitrc? 

/etc/rc.conf non fa niente so fai partire il tuo WM con # startx. Si usa soltatno con qulache DM (XDM, KDM, GDM o Entrance).

*edit* errata: startx usa il rc.conf... PERO! Devi avvere uno script nel /etc/X11/Sessions:

Crea lo script /etc/X11/Sessions/enlightenment e mettici dentro:

```
#!/bin/sh

/usr/bin/enlightenment
```

E nello /etc/rc.conf metti:

```
XSESSIONS="enlightenment"
```

Devi sappere pero che lo startx fa partire prima il .xinitrc e se esso nen essiste va a cercare lo rc.conf.

----------

## Josuke

 *shev wrote:*   

>  *rakim wrote:*    *Pithlit wrote:*   e17 
> 
> Non è ancora scaricabile solo da cvs??? 
> 
> Si, ma c'è un ebuild apposito che fa tutto da solo: e-9999.
> ...

 

Mmm che io sappia e17 non è comunque ancora "usabile" nel senso che non ha ancora tutte le opzioni sufficienti per sostituire un wm completo...ma forse le cose da qualche mese fa sono già cambiate...chi l'ha provato è riuscito a fare il passaggio definitivo?

----------

## LittleBug

questo è il mio .xinitrc

```

 #!/bin/sh

# $Xorg: xinitrc.cpp,v 1.3 2000/08/17 19:54:30 cpqbld Exp $

userresources=$HOME/.Xresources

usermodmap=$HOME/.Xmodmap

xinitdir=/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xinit

sysresources=$xinitdir/.Xresources

sysmodmap=$xinitdir/.Xmodmap

# merge in defaults and keymaps

if [ -f $sysresources ]; then

    xrdb -merge $sysresources

fi

if [ -f $sysmodmap ]; then

    xmodmap $sysmodmap

fi

if [ -f $userresources ]; then

    xrdb -merge $userresources

fi

if [ -f $usermodmap ]; then

    xmodmap $usermodmap

fi

# First try ~/.xinitrc

if [ -f "$HOME/.xinitrc" ]; then

        XINITRC="$HOME/.xinitrc"

        exec /bin/sh "$HOME/.xinitrc"

# If not present, try the system default

elif [ -n "`/etc/X11/chooser.sh`" ]; then

        exec "`/etc/X11/chooser.sh`"

# Failsafe

else

        # start some nice programs

        twm &

        xclock -geometry 50x50-1+1 &

        xterm -geometry 80x50+494+51 &

        xterm -geometry 80x20+494-0 &

        exec xterm -geometry 80x66+0+0 -name login

fi

exec enlightenment

```

Lo script esisteva già e ho modificato il nome di .xinitrc cosicche leggesse da /etc/rc.conf ma niente non vuole funzionare!! :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## iDreamer

mizzica non sapevo dell'ebuild fa tutto lui..

allora ora lo provo subito.. :Shocked: 

cmq

@Pithlit

2)perchè per un tema puoi scegliere l'ordine di come si dispongono le icone in alto?

3)si per me sono cazzate.. anche perchè uso gkrellm però una cosa che faccio tantissimo e aprire applicazioni scrivendo proprio il nome.. c'è anche un epplet che ha la riga di comando ma è brutta e non è paragonabile a quella di gnome.. e quindi ogni volta apro la console...

5)nel senso che usano il tema di default che è orrendo sarebbe bello se si integrasse con il tema.. io housato l'hack di rinominare il tema gtk che mi piace in dafault ma è una cosa scomoda..

 *Quote:*   

> Con e16 non ho mai usato il menu ma le keybindings. 

 

cosa è?

cmq la e16 è bellissimo.. cioè a livello di feature grafiche e bello.. a stile.. tipo quando vai a bordi che slitta nella seconda facciata del desktop.. però c'è quel menù che si muove che mi da ai nervi..

ora emergo e17 e vi dico..

cmq qualche link per guida manuale? magari, giusto sognando, anche in italiano....

ciao

----------

## Pithlit

Guida e16 e guida e17 inglesi.

Tema dafault di e16 e orrenda  :Razz:  percio io uso la Winter con transpareza (theme transparency) e quando e possibile non uso le bordure (borders). Per le temi GTK uso il gtk-chtheme. E poi con il menu che si mouve... il mouse pointer si muove con il menu.

----------

## iDreamer

grazie..

cmq a me la semi trasparenza funziona malino...

ma la e17 userà le nuove feature di xorg???

perchè non mettiamo le nostre shot?

----------

## shev

 *Josuke wrote:*   

> Mmm che io sappia e17 non è comunque ancora "usabile" nel senso che non ha ancora tutte le opzioni sufficienti per sostituire un wm completo...ma forse le cose da qualche mese fa sono già cambiate...chi l'ha provato è riuscito a fare il passaggio definitivo?

 

Imho è usabilissimo, anche perchè un wm non è che debba fare molto: gestire le finestre. Molte funzionalità e features interessanti sono ancora abbozzate o non complete, mancano moduli e sciccherie varie (trasparenze reali non supportate, ombre gestite da un modulo di e17 anzichè da xorg etc), va gestito e configurato in modo un pochino poco pratico, ma imho è usabilissimo. L'ho usato per qualche giorno, tanto per intenderci, senza problemi.

----------

## Pithlit

AFAIK e17 usera il suo modulo composite anzi che quelo di xorg. 

 *Pithlit wrote:*   

> Mio screenshot e... auguri.

 

dal mio primo post...

----------

## Josuke

si...l'ho ripreso in mano ieri per accertarmene...in effetti si può usare..ma mancano delle piccole rifiniture che danno un po' fastidio..per esempio una lista finestre aperte...poi non ho ben capito come far cambiare desk virtuale alle finestre ma mi sfuggirà il modo..per il resto si si può usare tranquillamente ed è proprio bellino da vedere

----------

## iDreamer

stavo facendo emerge e..

natualmente mettendo gli opportuni pacchetti in .key e x86..

stava andando a scaricato un pò di roba in cvs(molto lentamente devo dire) ed è partito con la compilazione..

ma...

```
...

...

-I../../src/bin -I../../src/lib -DLOWRES_PDA=1 -DMEDIUMRES_PDA=2 -DHIRES_PDA=3 -DSLOW_PC=4 -DMEDIUM_PC=5 -DFAST_PC=6 -DE17_PROFILE=FAST_PC    -O2 -march=pentium3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -MT e_main.o -MD -MP -MF ".deps/e_main.Tpo" -c -o e_main.o e_main.c; \

then mv -f ".deps/e_main.Tpo" ".deps/e_main.Po"; else rm -f ".deps/e_main.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I/usr/include -I../.. -I../../src/bin -I../../src/lib -DLOWRES_PDA=1 -DMEDIUMRES_PDA=2 -DHIRES_PDA=3 -DSLOW_PC=4 -DMEDIUM_PC=5 -DFAST_PC=6 -DE17_PROFILE=FAST_PC    -O2 -march=pentium3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -MT e_user.o -MD -MP -MF ".deps/e_user.Tpo" -c -o e_user.o e_user.c; \

then mv -f ".deps/e_user.Tpo" ".deps/e_user.Po"; else rm -f ".deps/e_user.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

In file included from e_user.c:4:

e.h:26:24: Ecore_File.h: No such file or directory

In file included from e_main.c:4:

e.h:26:24: Ecore_File.h: No such file or directory

In file included from e_includes.h:22,

                 from e.h:63,

                 from e_user.c:4:

e_apps.h:47: error: syntax error before "Ecore_File_Monitor"

e_apps.h:47: warning: no semicolon at end of struct or union

e_apps.h:49: error: syntax error before ':' token

e_apps.h:50: error: syntax error before ':' token

e_apps.h:51: error: syntax error before ':' token

e_apps.h:53: error: syntax error before ':' token

e_apps.h:55: error: syntax error before ':' token

make[3]: *** [e_user.o] Error 1

make[3]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

In file included from e_includes.h:22,

                 from e.h:63,

                 from e_main.c:4:

e_apps.h:47: error: syntax error before "Ecore_File_Monitor"

e_apps.h:47: warning: no semicolon at end of struct or union

e_apps.h:49: error: syntax error before ':' token

e_apps.h:50: error: syntax error before ':' token

e_apps.h:51: error: syntax error before ':' token

e_apps.h:53: error: syntax error before ':' token

e_apps.h:55: error: syntax error before ':' token

make[3]: *** [e_main.o] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/e-9999/work/e17/apps/e/src/bin'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/e-9999/work/e17/apps/e/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/e-9999/work/e17/apps/e'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 * This is a LIVE CVS ebuild.

 * That means there are NO promises it will work.

 * If it fails to build, FIX THE CODE YOURSELF

 * before reporting any issues.

!!! ERROR: x11-wm/e-9999 failed.

!!! Function enlightenment_die, Line 73, Exitcode 0

!!! emake failed

!!! SEND BUG REPORTS TO vapier@gentoo.org NOT THE E TEAM

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

bash-2.05b# 

```

mmm che devo fare?dov'è l'errore?

----------

## Josuke

io ho avuto una serie di problemi all'epoca dell'emerge...ho risolto andando sul sito di enlightenment e installando prima ogni ebuild dei programmi necessari a e-999 nell'ordine da loro elencato, ovviamente installando le applicazioni versione 999 ossia cvs..gli ebuild ci sono tutti quindi non dovresti avere problemi

----------

## iDreamer

sono riuscito a mettere su e17...

HO MAMMA MIA8O !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

E' stupendo.. ho scelto il mio wm per la vita... ahh ahhh ho la bava alla bocca...

mai visto nulla di simile..

e hanno pure aggiustato il problema dei menu..

ahh..

p.s. ma per creare il menu? o per il menu di configurazione?

wow

----------

## Frez

WOW ! ho seguito questa guida dei nostri amici galli (facile da capire anche da chi, come me, non parla francese) ed e' andato tutto liscio anche su un sistema amd64.

Appena vado in pensione forse avro' il tempo di smanettare la configurazione (  :Smile:  ... anzi  :Sad:  )

----------

## C4RD0Z4

ciao,

sto vedendo gli screenshot di enlightenment e anch'io sto sbavando. Avevo provato a mettere e16 e riscontravo lo stesso inconveniente che mi aveva convinto a non usare più fluxbox e tornare al buon vecchio gnome. Ossia l'uniformità nelle finestre. Mi spiego meglio. Se io apro sotto gnome qualsiasi finestra, essa sarà disegnata su schermo con lo stesso stile e soprattutto i font usati per i menu di firefox, piuttosto che per i menu di gnome-terminal o anche gimp,gaim,ecc.... Con flubox ed enlightenment lo stile è diverso a seconda del programma e anche la grandezza. Spesso succedeva che la grandezza dei font cambiasse da un giorna all'altro! Avviavo il pc in 2 volte successive e davo startx e accadeva che gaim una volta venisse disegnato con font piccoli e delle la volta successiva con font enormi. Credo che il problema dipenda dalla configurazione di Xorg. Qualcuno ha mai riscontrato questo problema? Non è che qualcuno può postare qualche screenshot di enlightenment con firefox o qualche altro programma aperto?

----------

## die-hard

anke io uso e17 da circa un gg ma non ho riscontrato sti problemi, ho un problema solo con eterm ke nn mi applica le trasparenze, vorrei sapere ndo prendere qualke tema bellino e un aguida su come personalizzare la barra e i menu. 10x

----------

## iDreamer

non è un problema di x11 ma delle gtk.. scelgi un tema con gtk-chtheme (in caso emergilo) così configurerai uno standard per tutte le applicazione gtk..

mentre cerco pure io una guida per la personalizzazione dei menù..

cmq io sono passato a xfce perchè e16 non mi piace per alcuni problemi ed e17 è stupendo ma ancora tremendamente lontano dall'essere finito e completamente funzionale..

quindi nell'attesa uso xfce...

----------

## die-hard

potete indicarmi come caricare all'avvio di x il terminale Eterm con queste caratteristike?

 Eterm --trans --shade 70 --borderless --border-width 0 --buttonbar false --scrollbar 0 -g 140x20+5+5 &

ho provato a inserire qusta linea di "codice", se così posso definire, in .xinitrc ma niente

----------

## CarloJekko

Grazie a questo 3ed mi sono finalmente convinto a cambiare il mio kde... ENLIGHENMENT E' ASSOLUTAMENTE STUPENDO.... Rispecchia a pieno la mia filosofia...senza Desktop incasinato come ci ha insegnato a fare Zio Bill..  Grande... ora ho solo un problemino che sono sicuro è facilmente risolvibile... Ho scaricato il tema nix-DR16 ed ha una bella barra laterale per facilitare l'avvio delle applicazioni...

Ora quello che voglio fare è passarlo ad un tema che ho creato io... e soprattutto cambiargli i valori dei pulsanti... ad esmpio da netscape voglio cambiare in firefox... Sapreste consigliare un buon metodo per creare barre in enly (abbreviazione di enlightenment che è un casino scrivere ogni volta  :Wink:  )  o modificare quella di nix ? Se non sbaglio stà tutto in cartella chiamata wharf ... THX !

----------

## PboY

 *C4RD0Z4 wrote:*   

> ciao,
> 
> sto vedendo gli screenshot di enlightenment e anch'io sto sbavando. Avevo provato a mettere e16 e riscontravo lo stesso inconveniente che mi aveva convinto a non usare più fluxbox e tornare al buon vecchio gnome. Ossia l'uniformità nelle finestre. Mi spiego meglio. Se io apro sotto gnome qualsiasi finestra, essa sarà disegnata su schermo con lo stesso stile e soprattutto i font usati per i menu di firefox, piuttosto che per i menu di gnome-terminal o anche gimp,gaim,ecc.... Con flubox ed enlightenment lo stile è diverso a seconda del programma e anche la grandezza. Spesso succedeva che la grandezza dei font cambiasse da un giorna all'altro! Avviavo il pc in 2 volte successive e davo startx e accadeva che gaim una volta venisse disegnato con font piccoli e delle la volta successiva con font enormi. Credo che il problema dipenda dalla configurazione di Xorg. Qualcuno ha mai riscontrato questo problema? Non è che qualcuno può postare qualche screenshot di enlightenment con firefox o qualche altro programma aperto?

 

a me lo faceva quando usavo xdm ... ora nn lo uso e non ho piu avuto questo tipo di orrori.

----------

## C4RD0Z4

comunque ho risolto questi orrori installando gtk-chtheme, consigliatomi da iDreamer. Ora si che si può usare.

----------

## Little Cash

Ciao, io ho installato e17 da un po' di giorni. Per adesso l'unico "problema" che riscontro e' questo: se minimizzi in modo Shade una finestra, quando la riapri non c'e' piu' l'ombreggiatura. Di altro non ho riscontrato altre cose noiose. Naturalmente se fosse stabile lo rilascerebbero non solamente come developement code, ma IMHO, *almeno per quello che devo fare io con un wm*, va piu' che bene. P.S.: per emergerlo tutto d'un botto bisogna mettere in package.keywords tutti i pacchetti relativi ad enlightenment contrassegnati come nomepacchetto-9999 e poi dare un 

```
emerge e
```

P.S.: Entrance e' assolutamente *FENOMENALE*  :Wink: 

----------

## Little Cash

 *shev wrote:*   

>  *rakim wrote:*    *Pithlit wrote:*   e17 
> 
> Non è ancora scaricabile solo da cvs??? 
> 
> Si, ma c'è un ebuild apposito che fa tutto da solo: e-9999.
> ...

 

Ciao, mi daresti qualche link, una buona guida, su come configurare bene fvwm? Grazie in anticipo ....

----------

## randomaze

 *Little Cash wrote:*   

> Ciao, mi daresti qualche link, una buona guida, su come configurare bene fvwm? Grazie in anticipo ....

 

Usare questo thread per parlare di fvwm di sembra brutto?

----------

## CarloJekko

Come si può fare un'orologio che rimanee su ogni desktop?

----------

## iDreamer

ma con e16 o e17 perchè in e17 già c'è..

cmq non solo entrace è stupendo.. credo che a parte il programma per gestire i file,che ancora è troppo inutile anche se bello, gli altri aggiunti siano una figata. come ad esempio il visualizzatore di immagini!!!

----------

## die-hard

ragazzi qualke info in più su titti i prog ke vanno bene con e17? ovvero i visualizzatori di immagine ecc? vorrei configurare il mio desktop

----------

## BlueInGreen

 *iDreamer wrote:*   

> sono riuscito a mettere su e17...
> 
> HO MAMMA MIA8O !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> wow

 

Ho il tuo stesso errore...non è che mi diresti come hai risolto???  :Laughing: 

10nx ...

----------

## iDreamer

il problema come ho già detto l'ho risolto mettendo tutti i package alla versione 999 cioè cvs nelle keyword e poi emergendo nello stesso ordine detto dalla guida e solo in fine fare emerge e...

cmq la guida è stata aggiornata recentissimamente e la puoi trovare qui

http://www.uk.get-e.org/Documentation/User_Guide_pages/2.2.html

per i programmi ci sono in portage è vengono installati:

entice ->visualizza immagini

evidence ->file browser

entrace -> stupendo login manger

cmq i programmi ce ne sono tanti.. basta fare una riceca su di tipo -S con emerge con parole chiavi come e17 o enlighment...

[edit]

http://www.enlightenment.org/index.php?session=70ebbb48fe&id=17&select=ePortal

----------

## BlueInGreen

Ok grazie mille... adesso ci riprovo ... (ma che differenza c'è tra lo smasherare con  -* oppure con ~x86 ???)

----------

## iDreamer

non lo so.. se arriva un moderatori ti richiama di sicuro alla guida ufficiale..

per quando ne so..

~x86 è per una specifica archittettura

mentre -* è generica

anche se quando -* mi sono sempre capitati pacchetti molto prepreBeta..

----------

## BlueInGreen

ok thanx...

Mi sembra una buona spiegazione comunque in caso vado a cercare nella guida ufficiale (vale a dire: "Mods non richiamatemii  :Smile:  ")

comunque continuo ad avere problemi in compilazione... domani riprovo usando ~x86!

Ciao e grazie ancora!

----------

